# A Bit of Help



## FrozenChosen (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm a freshman at college, and my second semester is bumping along quite well so far, and I'm a History major.

&quot;And?&quot; you might be asking yourself.

I seem to have been bitten by the church history bug, so I was wondering if any of you had any suggestions of an accurate church history book (series if it's not a ton of volumes) that you might direct me towards.

Thanks!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 17, 2004)

A History of the Christian Church by Williston Walker
A History of Christianity by Kenneth Scott Latourette (2 Volumes)

Both are pretty reliable and readable.

Also some multivolume sets by Merle d'Aubigne are good reading too:
History of the Reformation of the Sixteenth Century
The Reformation in England

There is more by him but I can't remember the titles right now. Others on the Board will know. 

[Edited on 1-17-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 17, 2004)

check out http://www.monergism.com for there secion on church history.

blade


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## puriteen18 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, I'm a Freshman at the University of North Alabama. I have a few friends at Auburn. 


On the history book I like Introduction to the History of Christianity edited by Dr. Tim Dowley. It is published by Fortress press.

I have to say that even though I love church history I usually get what little history I know from the works of the people that where there.

I prefer old books, but new books about old people aren't too bad.


----------



## rembrandt (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm a freshmen as well, though not a history major. Why not use one of the complete church history sets from either Sheldon or Schaff? Or would that be too general? I'm reading Sheldon's, though I probably should have bought Schaff's, and it is a good set (5 books, only 40$). Although, on topics of interest I need to suplement other materials dealing with specifics.

Rembrandt


----------



## cupotea (Mar 5, 2004)

Schaff's 8-vol work is excellent but it stops circa 1875. For what it covers it can't be beat.


----------



## Galahad (Mar 7, 2004)

It's a little more specific, but &quot;Presbyterians in the South&quot; by Ernest Trice Thompson is a 3 volume work that covers the development and expansion of the Presbyterian Church through the 1970's.

But that would really only be useful if you were interested in Presbyterianism and the South. &lt;grins&gt; It seems like that's all that's really imporant, right? &lt;ducks&gt;

&lt;chuckles&gt;
--------------
Jeffrey Brannen


----------

